# CSE, EEE, ECE, IT?



## Buzz (Jun 15, 2009)

I've just completed my 12th and got a few questions.

What's the difference between Computer Science Engineering, Computer Engineering and Information Technology? (I noticed some colleges offering all three)

Which is better, Electrical and Electronics Engineering or Electronics and Communications Engineering? (I'm interested in the electronics part but some colleges don't offer just Electronics)

If I do my graduation in Computers can I do my post-graduation in Electronics or vice-versa? Is it advisable?

What is the use of doing MBA after Engineering?


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 15, 2009)

lets go thru ur questions one by one:

>>>What's the difference between Computer Science Engineering, Computer Engineering and Information Technology? (I noticed some colleges offering all three)
<<<no idea yaar. google it.


>>>Which is better, Electrical and Electronics Engineering or Electronics and Communications Engineering? (I'm interested in the electronics part but some colleges don't offer just Electronics)
<<<well u wont get just electronics engineering in most colleges. i have absolutely no idea regarding their career prospects. sumone who is realted to the field of elec. can help u wid dat.

>>>If I do my graduation in Computers can I do my post-graduation in Electronics or vice-versa? Is it advisable?
<<<in most cases u can go for both, but it completely depends on the institute u want to do ur post-graduation in. Like in IITs, u can go for elec to cs, but not vice-cersa as far as i kno. check out more sites of the institutes for this info.
no one can advise u on this. its completely ur decision. Anyway, CS and elec are pretty much interwined.

>>>What is the use of doing MBA after Engineering?
<<<well the whole point of an mba is learning good administration, so if u go for an mba after ur engineering, u can take up various corporate level posts; also since u hav already done engineering, u'll have an insight into a lot of things.
for e.g.: say u r the manager of a certain electrical instruments manufacturing firm, it'll definitely be better for u if u kno how the stuff that u manufacture works.
anyway, FYI , more than 70% of students going for an MBA are engineers.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Jun 19, 2009)

Buzz alright let me answer your first two queries,their is hardly any difference in CS and IT the first 3 years are the same,only the difference is in 4th year where you would find networking in IT and not in CS,though who goes to college in 4th year so almost everything is the same

Definitely Electronics is better then electrical engineering unless you wanna deal with large machines..You won't find electronics alone in most of the colleges,even IIT's don't have it,to be precise Electronics and Communication Engineering is better the electrical engineering in terms of placements and all,if you could find EEC(Electronics and Electrical Engineering) it would be the best option


----------



## Buzz (Jun 21, 2009)

@Ankur Mittal,
Do you mean that Electronics and Communication Engineering is better than Electronics and Electrical Engineering? The last bit of your post is a bit contradictory.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2009)

Buzz said:


> @Ankur Mittal,
> Do you mean that Electronics and Communication Engineering is better than Electronics and Electrical Engineering? The last bit of your post is a bit contradictory.


There is no such thing as better or worse. All these are personal opinions. I have a friend who loves civil engineering and another who loves EEE while I took CSE. Does that mean only one of us is right ? Nope. It depends upon your aptitude and interests.

I suggest you look at the syllabus of the branches you want from a college and THEN decide which seems more interesting or easier or which seems more likable. Syllabus tells the difference between the branches. Also, in first year you have common subjects for all branches.

For eg, these questions can help you decide:

1. Are you comfortable with class 12 physics (the elctromagnetic physics part) ?
2. Are you comfortable with class 12 physics (the optics part) ?
3. How good are you in mathematics ?
4. Do you know anything about computer programming ?


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Jun 21, 2009)

Buzz said:


> @Ankur Mittal,
> Do you mean that Electronics and Communication Engineering is better than Electronics and Electrical Engineering? The last bit of your post is a bit contradictory.



I mean to say that some colleges offer_ Electronics and Electrical Communication_ as one branch which gives you insight about all the fields so it would be the best option


----------



## Buzz (Jun 21, 2009)

@ MetalheadGautham,
I'm interested in Electronics and I would just like to know which would compliment it better, EEE or ECE.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

Ankur Mittal said:


> I mean to say that some colleges offer_ Electronics and Electrical Communication_ as one branch which gives you insight about all the fields so it would be the best option


No you are wrong. Companies ALWAYS prefer to hire ECE branch students than EEE branch while plain Electrical to EEE as well.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Jun 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No you are wrong. Companies ALWAYS prefer to hire ECE branch students than EEE branch while plain Electrical to EEE as well.



I Think you are getting confused E&EC and EEE..  E&EC --> Electronics and Electrical Communication Engineering

EEE--> Electrical and Electronics engineering

Their's lot different between them.PEC university of Technology does offer E&EC not ECE or EEE and indeed lot of preference is given to E&EC as compared to Electrical engineering


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2009)

Buzz said:


> @ MetalheadGautham,
> I'm interested in Electronics and I would just like to know which would compliment it better, EEE or ECE.


Either will do. See the college you get the course in. Better to get good college EEE than lesser college ECE. Obviously EEE from an NIT carries more weight than ECE from a college like Manipal University.

And also note the syllabus. You can best choose by looking at the college's syllabus. For eg, I chose CSE in a particular college over CSE/IS/IT from similar level colleges after noting the differences between the branches.


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

^^hey, where did u take admission in the end??


----------



## Buzz (Jun 24, 2009)

Counselling has still not started, I still have about a week to decide though I've always been inclined towards Computer Engineering. So if anyone has the answers to any of my questions please reply quickly.


----------



## Robin_Son (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting post. Useful discussion is going on. It seems to be very useful to read. Thanks for providing such useful information. cloudslam10 provide a good conference meeting in online about the cloud computing. They provide various type of useful information and discuss about the hot topics. It seems to  be very informative one especially for the IT and computing professionals.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Dec 26, 2009)

If i am interested in product design (ipod, etc) which is more relevant


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 9, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> If i am interested in product design (ipod, etc) which is more relevant



Product design----> Electronics/EC engineering, or else you can try for computer science/engineering (do not try IT as it doesn't come close to design of consumer electronics).

As for the differences between all these fields, it is simple - they all focus on a particular area. If you have the requisite marks, you can pick and choose based on your interest (and the institutes, of course).

CSE deals with "core" computer science and theory, as well as "core" (deep/lower level) programming and some applications.

IT deals with the industrial application of computer science. Hence the focus is on developing efficient applications. It is less theoretical than CS/CE/CSE is. And there is no significant difference between computer science, computer science and engineering, computer engineering in India.

In general 80% of syllabus is common between IT and CSE branches. The other 20% veers off towards core theory and computing skills for CSE and industrial regulations and user experience oriented skills for IT.

As far as jobs go, both streams get similar jobs. However, if I had to make a little distinction, I would say that IT is slightly better for a good job in our country, and CS/CSE/CE is preferred outside India (a few companies *do* prefer CS over IT, but they are not a lot in number). But with some work experience, it probably won't matter either way.

As for EEE vs. ECE---> I would advise you to go with whatever feels better to you based on institute/syllabi of the courses, the placements for both are quite good. Even though you may hear that ECE is better, it is not necessarily so (and btw Electrical companies prefer EEE students by a long shot, and EEE is also eligible for all the same jobs as ECE, so I'd actually say EEE is better since your "job scope" is higher).

Although I have some serious questions about how/why the industries are recruiting people in the fashion they do (for example, Instrumentation and Control engineering shares *a lot* of syllabus with EEE, and yet companies seem to prefer EEE to I&C despite both branches having highly similar skills), I will reserve them for some other time.


----------

